# FlowZone Cyclone 2.5



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Released today, conveniently for my birthday! I convinced my two brothers that yes, I DO want this sprayer for my birthday, and yes, it IS a good gift.

https://gciturfacademy.com/product/flowzone-cyclone-v2-5-4-gallon/

I owned and destroyed two Chapin electric sprayers a couple of years ago, and have been using a pump backpack sprayer ever since. This one seems to address the main gripes I had... metal wand, water resistant battery compartment, adjustable pressure.

Super excited to have one on the way.

@Ware do you have an affiliate link for these guys?



Here's what I paid for it.

They have the 2.0 for $217 at SiteOne, but I imagine that price will go down with this release.


----------



## Shizzlestix66 (Aug 30, 2020)

@SCGrassMan I've been kicking around the idea of one myself for smaller tasks. I'll be curious to see what you think of gci nozzle. Happy birthday by the way, I've got a birthday as well at towards the end of April.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Shizzlestix66 said:


> @SCGrassMan I've been kicking around the idea of one myself for smaller tasks. I'll be curious to see what you think of gci nozzle. Happy birthday by the way, I've got a birthday as well at towards the end of April.


Thanks! If its not your main deal, I'd look into SiteOne - when I went Tuesday, they had no idea a 2.5 was coming out, and they had the 2.0 in house. So it may be a little bit before they figure that out, at which point they might have a sale on the 2.0 ones I'm guessing.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

The 2.5 is pretty darn exciting. I would get the typhoon though.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

ionicatoms said:


> The 2.5 is pretty darn exciting. I would get the typhoon though.


I would have too, but for an extra $100, the only difference is higher pressure for spraying into trees. I try not to spray anything above waist height to be honest. Had a bad experience with insecticide on my face once.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Totally understandable! Nothing like going numb to turn you off spraying high.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

ionicatoms said:


> Totally understandable! Nothing like going numb to turn you off spraying high.


Then either you read that thread, or you've experienced the same


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

I've got the Strom currently, courtesy of Pete, but the 40/60psi options are oftentimes too much for my liking. I'd love to get down to 30psi, for ex, for when ultimate control is needed (MSM?). How do you know which PSI setting you're at with these adjustable units?? Or do you just eyeball it


----------



## SpencerMaclean86 (May 11, 2018)

I picked up the Cyclone 2.5 from my local SiteOne this past weekend for $209. My refurbished Typhoon 2 came a day later and I got to test them both over the weekend. I like the Cyclone 2.5 more, due to the variable pressure dial I think I'll use it more than the Typhoon.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

SCGrassMan said:


> Then either you read that thread, or you've experienced the same


I was fortunate to learn from your experience!


----------



## SpencerMaclean86 (May 11, 2018)

corneliani said:


> I've got the Strom currently, courtesy of Pete, but the 40/60psi options are oftentimes too much for my liking. I'd love to get down to 30psi, for ex, for when ultimate control is needed (MSM?). How do you know which PSI setting you're at with these adjustable units?? Or do you just eyeball it


The 2.5 units have detents or physical stops for each setting, 1-5. Owners manual tells you which stop relates to what PSI. I've not used a Cyclone 2V or Typhoon 2V but from my reading there are not set stops. I don't know if that means the psi is infinitely variable from setting 1-5 or if there are still only 5 settings but you have to be careful when turning the knob not to overshoot.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

@SpencerMaclean86, where in the manual does it say what the psi is for each of the settings? Is this for the Cyclone 2.5?


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

I just happened to watch this video yesterday:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oad8PDOLkdc&ab_channel=AllurePestManagement


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

LawnSolo said:


> I just happened to watch this video yesterday:


Is it just me or is he conflating the Cyclone and Typhoon as one being the 2.5v of the other? As I've understood it the Typhoon is the larger pump (& battery?) version of the Cyclone.

As for the psi values at each setting in the new sprayers, i reached out to the manufacturer and they said they're working on putting together a spec sheet along those lines but that the numbers differ with the nozzle used. (?) I've looked in the manual and couldn't find specs other than the 7-60 min-max values.

I'm at a loss as to why the nozzles would determine psi.. i can see it affecting GPM though. Then again, I tend to be hard of head sometimes.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

@corneliani its just you 

They're the same sprayer minus the pressure they're capable of. The typhoon is so you can spray up into trees and all that. They both have a 2.5 version, so it's not a 2.5V of the cyclone.

As for the pressure, there is a limit to how much liquid can flow through a nozzle both PSI and GPM wise. They are different measurements for different things, but they are interrelated.

Pressure is going to affect mostly distance, GPM is going to affect mostly the volume that's dispensed.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

corneliani said:


> ...I'm at a loss as to why the nozzles would determine psi.. i can see it affecting GPM though. Then again, I tend to be hard of head sometimes.


There are a lot of variables, but every pump has a performance curve. In the example below note that the pump's max flow is at minimum pressure (open flow) and maximum pressure is achieved at minimum flow.

So nozzle selection can affect your operating pressure in certain circumstances. If the orifice is too large, you may not be able to achieve an operating pressure as high as you could with a lower flow nozzle.


----------

